# Maherfishing in London



## Deleted member 22328 (Sep 24, 2022)

Greatest Chadfish experiment


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Sep 24, 2022)

Oh man


----------



## Deleted member 22267 (Sep 24, 2022)

virgin


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 24, 2022)

Download your data.








Video of Hinge Maherfish (going through all of the matches)







looksmax.org


----------



## Corleone (Sep 24, 2022)

Ethnicover said:


> Greatest Chadfish experiment



@forevergymcelling life of sub maher is so depressing


----------



## AscendingHero (Dec 23, 2022)

Deleted member 22328 said:


> Greatest Chadfish experiment



BUMP

@Racky @forevergymcelling @Prettyboy @cvzvvc @geezcel @PrinceLuenLeoncur @gymmaxedhorse @the BULL


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## SecularIslamist (Dec 24, 2022)

That's literally the average women in central London fucking suifeul.


----------



## Makeyousit (Dec 24, 2022)

Retarded aaaah accent


----------



## CristianT (Dec 24, 2022)

I love when he saw the noodlewhore he was like 'oohhh 🤢 '


----------



## Azr616 (Dec 24, 2022)

No fatties for Chad. Brutal.


----------



## Corleone (Dec 24, 2022)

Deleted member 22328 said:


> Greatest Chadfish experiment



was this a burner account of yours @DoctorLooksmax ? British accent and his favorite word and most important trait is "slim"


----------



## Over (Dec 24, 2022)

Deleted member 22328 said:


> Greatest Chadfish experiment



*i dont know how much longer i can be taking those Maherpills...*





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## gymmaxedhorse (Dec 24, 2022)

Ffs my mental health


----------



## theblackestofpills (Dec 24, 2022)

Maher gets mogged by gandy imo.


----------



## Kalanchoe (Dec 24, 2022)

Nice


----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 24, 2022)

and i have 1 stacy match in city of london after a week and she stopped replying...


----------



## hypernormie (Dec 24, 2022)

A few years ago I first got on Hinge cause my homey who is a 5’5 chadlet told me it’s only bad bitches on there. I got on there and to my surprise he was right. Swiping I only saw top tier women and legitimately was puzzled how Hinge managed to only have the most attractive of women using its app. I took some time off hooking up and deleted the app. A little later when I decided to get back on I remade my account, except this time halfway through putting the account together I got distracted and never finished it. I later got back on and started swiping only to see fatties and uggo’s swipe after swipe. I was perplexed. I was like “wtf? This isn’t how I remember Hinge.” After a little swiping I went to my profile, due to not finishing my account and due to my account being connected to my Facebook, Hinge had decided to populate my profile with my old Facebook photos from high school. I quickly realized the problem and deleted the profile and made a new one with my updated photos. My Hinge went back to only attractive women like it was before. The crazy part is before this I *genuinely *thought ugly women didn’t use Hinge. The app has a very good algorithm for sorting people into groups based on their attractiveness. Hinge to a good looking and a bad looking person are two totally different apps.


----------



## dat feel (Dec 25, 2022)

brutal as always but it's always funnier if you msg them with PSL thread titles, those are the best


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Dec 25, 2022)

Brutal shit, compare this to your regular PSLer who tries to milk every match he gets just lol

Over over over


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Dec 26, 2022)

.


----------



## LiteralCaucasian (Dec 26, 2022)

I don't look like Maher


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 27, 2022)

Deleted member 22328 said:


> Greatest Chadfish experiment



I felt suicidal looking @ his first match…. How can we cope 99% of men won’t ever have a girl who looks that good “like” our pic


----------



## the BULL (Dec 27, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I felt suicidal looking @ his first match…. How can we cope 99% of men won’t ever have a girl who looks that good “like” our pic


she's nothing special but med HTB is probably 99th percentile there


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 27, 2022)

the BULL said:


> she's nothing special but med HTB is probably 99th percentile there


In her thumbnail she looked super hot. She is hotter than italic women I went to Italy you forget I have fam there and your women look worse and look like men stfu nigga


----------



## the BULL (Dec 27, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> In her thumbnail she looked super hot. She is hotter than italic women I went to Italy you forget I have fam there and your women look worse and look like men stfu nigga


you're so fucking dumb 
you came here maybe for 1 day 
our women are super hot compared to yours if for you that's a stacy


----------



## Dystopian (Dec 27, 2022)

Same smv as an average wymxn


----------



## Gandy (Dec 27, 2022)

DrunkenSailor said:


> Brutal shit, compare this to your regular PSLer who tries to milk every match he gets just lol
> 
> Over over over


When you are even remotely GL you will get so many likes from women you wont have time to talk with anyone but the top 10% of the best looking ones in your match pile.

It's just such a different game, when you are ugly. You get 2-3 matches a month, maybe less, and you need to milk them like your life depends on it, and even then those women will with ~100% certainty ghost you due to the seeping uncertainty and desperation which they sense from your messages.


----------



## EdouardManlet (Dec 28, 2022)

"22... looks about 29, but still."


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2022)

SecularIslamist said:


> That's literally the average women in central London fucking suifeul.


That's the cagefuel part
It's always some borderline unfuckable LTB, it's never someone even close to his looksmatch


----------



## Manletmachine (Dec 31, 2022)

Deleted member 22328 said:


> Greatest Chadfish experiment



“Your so fit btw”
no girl will ever say this to me. Sad!


----------



## Lihito (Jan 3, 2023)

hypernormie said:


> A few years ago I first got on Hinge cause my homey who is a 5’5 chadlet told me it’s only bad bitches on there. I got on there and to my surprise he was right. Swiping I only saw top tier women and legitimately was puzzled how Hinge managed to only have the most attractive of women using its app. I took some time off hooking up and deleted the app. A little later when I decided to get back on I remade my account, except this time halfway through putting the account together I got distracted and never finished it. I later got back on and started swiping only to see fatties and uggo’s swipe after swipe. I was perplexed. I was like “wtf? This isn’t how I remember Hinge.” After a little swiping I went to my profile, due to not finishing my account and due to my account being connected to my Facebook, Hinge had decided to populate my profile with my old Facebook photos from high school. I quickly realized the problem and deleted the profile and made a new one with my updated photos. My Hinge went back to only attractive women like it was before. The crazy part is before this I *genuinely *thought ugly women didn’t use Hinge. The app has a very good algorithm for sorting people into groups based on their attractiveness. Hinge to a good looking and a bad looking person are two totally different apps.


Interesting and also based For hypergamy

But what about makeupmaxxing

Hm


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Jan 3, 2023)

i srsly don’t get what’s so crazy about this experiment


----------



## the BULL (Jan 3, 2023)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> i srsly don’t get what’s so crazy about this experiment


Those are the best looking girls of London


----------



## Fly (Jan 4, 2023)

This nigga is not the same species as me


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Jan 4, 2023)

the BULL said:


> Those are the best looking girls of London


Tall good looking guy matches wtih good looking girls

insane.

a lot of maherfishing threads are funny asf tho


----------



## the BULL (Jan 4, 2023)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> Tall good looking guy matches wtih good looking girls
> 
> insane.
> 
> a lot of maherfishing threads are funny asf tho


It's not Crazy in itself as It Is obviousy. but he's still the best chadfish ever done. In term of matches, quality, the amount of simping. He's a chad that mogs other chads


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Jan 4, 2023)

the BULL said:


> It's not Crazy in itself as It Is obviousy. but he's still the best chadfish ever done. In term of matches, quality, the amount of simping. He's a chad that mogs other chads


did terrible for me

i kept getting unmatched while trolling


----------



## the BULL (Jan 4, 2023)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx said:


> did terrible for me
> 
> i kept getting unmatched while trolling


That's Just because swedish girls are less braindead than anglo and could tell there was no gigachad behind them words 
If you acted cool you would have got the best stacies of the city at "your" disposal


----------

